# Gaggia corner



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

I have had my Gaggia Classic for a month, and after finally fitting the PID I thought I would post my set up


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very similar setup









We need to talk temperature and PID settings though.

I did try changing the P, I and D values to increase stability at the cost of recovery time but in the end decided the settings it comes at are the best compromise for stability vs recovery time.

Have you tried altering these and the temperature setting much? I read that 102 relates to a 94 average 96 max temperature.

So far I've only tried 102 and 103 (for some single origin coffees).

Good results


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

So far I have only used the set up with the PID for four shots. Trying to get a baseline and understand it better before playing. If I can get my technique to the point where I have consistancy with a set of beans I will probably be in a better position to determine what each change makes. From what you said and have tried sounds like you would recommend staying at or close to the supplied settings. What settings have you tried and with what results?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So the stock settings are P= 4.0 I=60 D=15 which favours recovery slightly more than stability.

I changed to P=4.3 I=70 D=18 which is not a full stability setting but closer to stability than recovery.

I found a smaller decrease in temp while pulling a shot but recovery time was too long after a quick 2oz purge or between shots. I'd recommend sticking to stock setting unless you have time in your hands.

Temperature wise I've tried higher than 102 but have yet to try lower.

I'm wondering if 101 may yield better results.

Definitely get a feel for what you can achieve on stock setting as a base point before you start messing around.

Did you get steam control and pre-infusion?


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks. I went for steam control, but did not go for the pre-infusion. Seems to work well with the steaming, but the Rancilio steam wand made a big difference on its own


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Same set up!! Nice one.

No PID on mine. I have changed wand too. Plus got rid of pressurised basket and plastic crema device. Actually fitting a standard double basket has made a ton of difference.

I don't understand about PIDDING yet....

Cheers

Tim


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice Set up - by the way - how much did you spend on your PID of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Check the Auber Instruments website. There are several models available for the Classic, I got Kit GGP.


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

As above, came from Auberge website. Seem to remember it was circa $180.

Even ignoring it's abilities to help recovery time or stability it gives a good temperature guide and because of this helps you get consistency on the shot. My steaming certainly is more powerful, but I changed the steaming wand at a similar time and I think that had more of an effect


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Nice set up you've got

View attachment 1225


could almost say snap but all mines second hand as i wasn't to sure about spending to much on my first go, i did the steam wand change as well but i think that the Baby Class struggles to heat even quarter of a pint of milk to a good temp, how do you find the Classic?? i have descaled mine and im sure they have the same boiler.


----------



## Lele78c (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulation! Very nice machine!


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Great thread, I'm heading for the same set up myself.


----------



## Jimaldo (Dec 26, 2017)

i like it


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Lazarus?


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice set-up.


----------

